# For foxes only



## Allamo Fox (Jun 19, 2010)

I am curious about the number of gay vs bi vs straight foxes out there. 
And if the title didn't explain it clearly enough *THIS IS FOR FOXES ONLY TO VOTE ON!*


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

All foxes are gay. /thread


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> All foxes are gay. /thread


Actually I have met one other straight fox, and if you're going to say one species is all gay it should be Lombaxes


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Actually I have met one other straight fox, and if you're going to say one species is all gay it should be Lombaxes


 Lombaxes are all gay as well, like foxes. You just haven't realized how much you love dicks yet.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 19, 2010)

Cruxes are a hybrid of everything so yeah..


----------



## Don (Jun 19, 2010)

You're all gay, all of you!

*hides in corner with shotgun*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm straight!


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Coincidentally enough, this just popped up on FA

But I guess, since then foxes have been demoted to bi :|


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm not a fox, skewing your poll.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 19, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I'm straight!


 Who are you trying to convince?  Us?  Or yourself?


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

Another straight fox here.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 19, 2010)

N106 said:


> Who are you trying to convince?  Us?  Or yourself?


 
I've ragequit trying to convince you guys.

Just answering the poll, taco.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I'm not a fox, skewing your poll.


 I was tempted to do the same.  Muhahahaha (That's my evil laugh.)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Coincidentally enough, this just popped up on FA
> 
> But I guess, since then foxes have been demoted to bi :|


 
Bi my ass.  You see the giant rainbow in the background?  They're all still gay.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I'm not a fox, skewing your poll.


 ^this. ^^


----------



## Mentova (Jun 19, 2010)

Well shit


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I'm not a fox, skewing your poll.


 This. *cackles* Look at all that gayness.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 19, 2010)

Holy what the crap...
Why so gay?


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I'm not a fox, skewing your poll.





Senora Kitty said:


> This. *cackles* Look at all that gayness.


 


HAXX said:


> Holy what the crap...
> Why so gay?


 
<Answer implied>

We'd better start our own site, foxaffinity, and hold a survey there.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Serious question though. Since the number of male foxes outnumbers female foxes, and the stereotype is that "all foxes are gay," does that make female foxes lesbians?


----------



## Nylak (Jun 19, 2010)

When I saw the question, I was tempted to edit the poll to give "gay" a big boost for the lulz.

BUT I SEE I DIDN'T HAVE TO. C:




Senora Kitty said:


> Serious question though. Since the number of male foxes outnumbers female foxes, and the stereotype is that "all foxes are gay," does that make female foxes lesbians?



No, quite the contrary, I assume, since foxes seem to be subby/feminine, which in the case of a female would suggest straight, or at least bi, in most cases.


----------



## Bir (Jun 19, 2010)

Straight.


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 19, 2010)

I am straight, but then again it doesnt matter as the gay clearly outnumber the straight :U


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 19, 2010)

Nylak said:


> When I saw the question, I was tempted to edit the poll to give "gay" a big boost for the lulz.
> 
> BUT I SEE I DIDN'T HAVE TO. C:


 High five. ^^


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Serious question though. Since the number of male foxes outnumbers female foxes, and the stereotype is that "all foxes are gay," does that make female foxes lesbians?


 
No, a fox is a male fox. A female is a vixen. All vixens are bipansexual sluts that will screw anything that moves. Or doesn't :V


----------



## Bir (Jun 19, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Serious question though. Since the number of male foxes outnumbers female foxes, and the stereotype is that "all foxes are gay," does that make female foxes lesbians?


 

I hope not. But apparently all female foxes are sluts. : / 

I be fox skewin' stereotypes..


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> No, a fox is a male fox. A female is a vixen. All vixens are bipansexual sluts that will screw anything that moves. Or doesn't :V


Well that clears everything up for me. Thanks!


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

</seriousness> <overextended argument> But if all foxes were gay, there wouldn't be any foxes. A gay species is a logical fallacy. </overextended argument>


----------



## Ratte (Jun 19, 2010)

Nylak said:


> When I saw the question, I was tempted to edit the poll to give "gay" a big boost for the lulz.
> 
> BUT I SEE I DIDN'T HAVE TO. C:


 
You're welcome.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> </seriousness> <overextended argument> But if all foxes were gay, there wouldn't be any foxes. A gay species is a logical fallacy. </overextended argument>


 
Vixens are sluts. They'll eventually rape a tod for their seed.


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Vixens are sluts. They'll eventually rape a tod for their seed.


 
What the hell is a tod?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 19, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No, quite the contrary, I assume, since foxes seem to be subby/feminine,  which in the case of a female would suggest straight, or at least bi,  in most cases.



Not all foxes are flaming femboys who bend over with the slightest breeze.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> What the hell is a tod?


 I am laughing so hard I have tears rolling down my face.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> What the hell is a tod?


 
A male fox. Good that you have the question mark next to your species :V



HAXX said:


> Not all foxes are flaming femboys who bend over with the slightest breeze.


 
Some don't need the breeze, true :V


----------



## Nylak (Jun 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're welcome.


...Awww, well that just sucks all the fun out of it.  D:  What were the actual results?


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Awww, well that just sucks all the fun out of it.  D:  What were the actual results?


 It was only about 10 less :|


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> A male fox. Good that you have the question mark next to your species :V


 
Never heard that before. You seem to know alot about fox sex.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> Never heard that before. You seem to know alot about fox sex.


 That isn't necessarily fox sex though

Just technical terms for the sex of a fox :|


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Some don't need the breeze, true :V



...true. Just breathing on a fox causes him to bend over.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> Never heard that before. You seem to know alot about fox sex.


 
...?

Since when knowing the term for a male fox meant sex? 

Unless you're one of the dogfoxfuckers.


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> ...?
> 
> Since when knowing the term for a male fox meant sex?
> 
> Unless you're one of the dogfoxfuckers.


 
Play on words through ambiguity, dude. "fox sex" accurately describes both the sex (gender) of a fox and sex involving foxes.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> Play on words through ambiguity, dude. "fox sex" accurately describes both the sex (gender) of a fox and sex involving foxes.



There's no ambiguity there. "Fox sex" means" fox sex". If you said "fox sexes" or perhaps even "a fox's sex", it could mean gender.


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> There's no ambiguity there. "Fox sex" means" fox sex". If you said "fox sexes" or perhaps even "a fox's sex", it could mean gender.


 


> Sex: Noun. Either of the two main categories (male and female) into which humans and most other living things are divided on the basis of their reproductive functions : adults of both sexes.



Win.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 19, 2010)

I will vote on behalf of my furry friend, who is bi.


----------



## Willow (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> Play on words through ambiguity, dude. "fox sex" accurately describes both the sex (gender) of a fox and sex involving foxes.





> Ambiguity
> â€‚â€‚/ËŒÃ¦m
> 
> 
> ...


kay


----------



## Thatch (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> Win.


 
I don't think you quite understand what I said there.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Basically it was a word definition win, and an Elglish language fail.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 19, 2010)

Senora Kitty said:


> Basically it was a word definition win, and an *Elglish* language fail.


 
You don't say.


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I don't think you quite understand what I said there.



At this point, I'm not sure that you understand what you said.



Senora Kitty said:


> Elglish


 
Skitt's law.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 19, 2010)

Ever watch the fox and the hound? then you've heard it before o.~ 
Vixey and Todd. 

Also, whoo Bir, skewing stereotypes with me.


----------



## Icky (Jun 19, 2010)

Foxes are gay. This poll proves it. 

inb4 HK calls birds gay


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

Icky said:


> Foxes are gay. This poll proves it.


 
And there you are, staring at the gay foxes' giant, long, hard, throbbing, bar. What does that say about you?

(That was an innuendo, for those of who who seem to have trouble understanding subtlety.)

[Note: edited to decrease subtlety]


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> And there you are, staring at the gay foxes' giant bar. What does that say about you?


 
That he's happy being an Avian?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 19, 2010)

you know, this is odd to me considering I think wolves are more gay then foxes are. all the foxes i know whorish, straight females. I know more gay wolves and dragons then foxes :/


----------



## Fay V (Jun 19, 2010)

I haven't seen as many online, but at cons there are a lot of very flaming foxes. 

Then again I haven't really met a whorey female fox in person or online personally.


----------



## Icky (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> And there you are, staring at the gay foxes' giant, long, hard, throbbing, bar. What does that say about you?


It makes me glad that I'm not a fox, because then I'd start seeing things as penises too.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> That he's happy being an Avian?


Basically this.


----------



## Riv (Jun 19, 2010)

Icky said:


> It makes me glad that I'm not a fox, because then I'd start seeing things as penises too.


 
I lol'd.


----------



## Don (Jun 19, 2010)

im in ur thread. skewing ur polls

All foxes are flaming gays, no exceptions.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm bi, have to be honest I'm more interested in guys but there's nothing wrong with chicks


----------



## Kreevox (Jun 19, 2010)

another straight fox here


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Riv said:


> </seriousness> <overextended argument> But if all foxes were gay, there wouldn't be any foxes. A gay species is a logical fallacy. </overextended argument>


 
Cloning. Budding. Mitosis.


----------



## Trance (Jun 19, 2010)

Holy shit! Didn't know so many foxes were straight up gay.

I thought we were mostly Bi...    (Misconception: Win)


----------



## Icky (Jun 19, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Holy shit! Didn't know so many foxes were straight up gay.
> 
> I thought we were mostly Bi...    (Misconception: Win)


Yes, those poll results are completely accurate.

Nobody voted who wasn't a fox.


----------



## Trance (Jun 19, 2010)

Ohhhhhh... Yeah, i forgot about those who aren't foxes and voted to fuck up the polls.
I mean, nothing against fuckin' stuff up for the hell of it.
Thanks for sarcastically reminding me.

   Sorry 'bout the pissed off, sarcastic tone.  Not actually pissed at poll fucker uppers, just at something in the real world. *Need hugs*


----------



## Atrak (Jun 19, 2010)

Icky said:


> Yes, those poll results are completely accurate.
> 
> Nobody voted who wasn't a fox.



And no mods altered the poll for their own amusement/increased accuracy.


----------



## Trance (Jun 19, 2010)

See my last post for response.


----------



## Icky (Jun 20, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> *Need hugs*


You seriously think that anybody is going to sympathize with you?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 20, 2010)

Anthropomorphic is the new word for gay.

Because I'm a fox I must say that my spirit animals tell me to be gay because that's how the furry fandom goes YIFF YIFF

Though seriously, you need to prove that there is one straight fox.


----------



## Trance (Jun 20, 2010)

> Originally posted by icky
> 
> you seriously think anyone is going to sympathize with you?



It's happened before.


----------



## Luca (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm not a fox and I'm in your thread. Wat chu gonna do bout it boi?


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

N106 said:


> Who are you trying to convince?  Us?  Or yourself?


 I just wanted to make sure I wasn't the only straight fox out there.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Icky said:


> Yes, those poll results are completely accurate.
> 
> Nobody voted who wasn't a fox.


 HONESTY, the best policy!


----------



## Bir (Jun 20, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I just wanted to make sure I wasn't the only straight fox out there.


 
Don't worry. You're not the only one. I be straight. XD


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Bir said:


> Don't worry. You're not the only one. I be straight. XD



You're female. You don't count.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're female. You don't count.


 Yes she does, My thread my rules


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Yes she does, My thread my rules



My forums, my rules.


----------



## Icky (Jun 20, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> HONESTY, the best policy!


Who cares? Everybody voted falsely.


			
				atrakaj said:
			
		

> My forums, my rules.


Why the hell would they be your forums?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Icky said:


> Who cares? Everybody voted falsely.
> 
> Why the hell would they be your forums?



I gave Dragoneer a bunch of Digimon porn for them.


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I gave Dragoneer a bunch of Digimon porn for them.


 ^This


----------



## Slyck (Jun 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;DnkYatAT7NE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnkYatAT7NE[/video]


----------



## Icky (Jun 20, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> ^This


What the hell? There's no way that could apply here.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

Icky said:


> What the hell? There's no way that could apply here.



He was there for the negotiations.


----------



## Icky (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He was there for the negotiations.


This also makes no sense.


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 20, 2010)

Icky said:


> This also makes no sense.


 I was there though, we gave him twenty pages of Digimon porn and the spare change in my pocket, now the forums belong to atrakaj


----------



## Atrak (Jun 20, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> I was there though, we gave him twenty pages of Digimon porn and the spare change in my pocket, now the forums belong to atrakaj



It was kind of weird given that he was in his fursuit.


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It was kind of weird given that he was in his fursuit.


 I know right?  But the weirdest thing was when he just took the porn and just squatted over in the corner.  That was messed up.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 20, 2010)

gay: 68.85% 
lulz
I think some people might be screwing up poll though. :/


----------



## Slyck (Jun 20, 2010)

No fox, no vote.

_I voted 'other'._



Icky said:


> What the hell? There's no way that could apply here.


 Don't look at my bum.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 20, 2010)

I guess I'll vote for this because I was a fox around 2005-2006. I was bisexual then, and I'm bisexual now. My only regret is that I was in fact a fox. They suck so hard.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

lol gay foxes are gay :V


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol gay foxes are gay :V


 The only reason why they are gay is because they couldn't get women because they didn't use Sexyfine! :U


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> The only reason why they are gay is because they couldn't get women because they didn't use Sexyfine! :U


Oh so you know of Haru's sexyfine shampoo, I used some today and got beat up by some cyborg koala bears on my way to work ;^;


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 20, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Oh so you know of Haru's sexyfine shampoo, I used some today and got beat up by some cyborg koala bears on my way to work ;^;


 lol XD


----------



## Bir (Jun 20, 2010)

All foxes are gay because the straight ones don't count? I'm feeling a little bit of a biased count going on. XD

If it helps at all, my boyfriend is a Fennec Fox. He's straight. XD


----------



## Dan. (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm not even going to bother....


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> lol XD



That is not funny MrBlack, damn fuzzy robot thing just bust through my damn windshield and mauled me ;_;
Damn Haru and his shampoo D:

On topic post, foxes make me lol so hard xD


----------



## Tally (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh wow, it IS true! 

Looks like I will have to find a new species. I can't be associated with these whores!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 20, 2010)

Meadow said:


> gay: 68.85%
> lulz
> I think some people might be screwing up poll though. :/


 
Yeah from what I seen all foxes are gay. Some bi.  As for straight really havent seen one yet.

Also didnt vote since i'm not a fox.


----------



## Riv (Jun 20, 2010)

Slyck said:


> [video=youtube;DnkYatAT7NE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnkYatAT7NE[/video]


 
This.

[idea]

Why don't we just take votes by post, and make a list on the first page? Like they have on some of the other threads.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2010)

I voted just to spite you.


----------



## Kahrio (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Lombaxes are all gay as well, like foxes. You just haven't realized how much you love dicks yet.


 
yes loves the dick! but pussy too. but i cant decide... hmm... i just like 'em both.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 20, 2010)

That's far more than the cumulative percentage of gays in all species...  then again, I wonder how many non-foxes voted gay out of spite?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> That's far more than the cumulative percentage of gays in all species... then again, I wonder how many non-foxes voted gay out of spite?



I doubt it was too many :|


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

I voted gay. :3c


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 20, 2010)

I voted gay.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

I would vote gay again if I could.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 20, 2010)

Voted Bi.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 20, 2010)

Jashwa, would you vote gay again?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 20, 2010)

Wat is this?
Moar straight foxes than bi?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 20, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Wat is this?
> Moar straight foxes than bi?


lawl xD


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

straight, FEMALE, non whore fox here 8D


----------



## Ziff (Jun 20, 2010)

Me before vote- It won't be anything big, most will be bi like me
Me after vote- DAAAAM!


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 20, 2010)

half fox is straight, I wonder how many non foxes are voting


----------



## Kazdrax (Jun 20, 2010)

I thought foxes didn't care?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 21, 2010)

84 votes?
I didn't even think there were that many active foxes here...


----------



## Xtal (Jun 21, 2010)

Straight.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 21, 2010)

Kahrio said:


> yes loves the dick! but pussy too. but i cant decide... hmm... i just like 'em both.


 
Best of both worlds, sometimes the worst :/


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 21, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> 84 votes?
> I didn't even think there were that many active foxes here...


 
There's probably a decent amount of people just voting for the hell of it, I know I would.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 21, 2010)

Only didnt vote cause im not a fox. 
If I was probably would vote bi.
Then again if I was a fox maybe it would be gay.

Either way would be fine by me.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 21, 2010)

Straight, you furfags. :U


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 21, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Straight, you furfags. :U



Another fox who claims to be straight?

Truth or denial?

You  say furfag like its a bad thing :3


----------



## Tally (Jun 21, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Another fox who claims to be straight?
> 
> Truth or denial?
> 
> You  say furfag like its a bad thing :3



Denial, of course. It is impossible for a member of our species to really be straight.


----------



## Riv (Jun 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> Denial, of course. It is impossible for a member of our species to really be straight.


 
I figured it out. It's a subspecies. _Vulpes vulpes heterosexualis_.

Turns out there's a selective advantage to being straight, so they evolved recently. Who knew?


----------



## Tally (Jun 21, 2010)

Riv said:


> I figured it out. It's a subspecies. _Vulpes vulpes heterosexualis_.
> 
> Turns out there's a selective advantage to being straight, so they evolved recently. Who knew?


 
Feel bad for you, you haven't realized? 

The species real name was Vulpes vulpes denial.

Guess you are too much in denial to see.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 21, 2010)

Not that it really matters but irl I'm straight, but my fursona is Bi so I dunno...XD

I used to be bi until i kissed this girl and liked it, also I got freaked out by gay porn so meh XD


----------



## Riv (Jun 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> Feel bad for you, you haven't realized?
> 
> The species real name was Vulpes vulpes denial.
> 
> Guess you are too much in denial to see.


 
No, I'm not in denia--

Damn. I just can't win with that one. Unless... *thinks as hard as he can*

NO U!


----------



## Shaui (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not any of those, I'm a raccoon


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I'm not any of those, I'm a raccoon



Asexual reproduction?


----------



## Shadow (Jun 21, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Another fox who claims to be straight?
> 
> Truth or denial?
> 
> You  say furfag like its a bad thing :3


 


Tally said:


> Denial, of course. It is impossible for a member of our species to really be straight.


 
Guys don't turn me on. I tried to get interested since I was bi-curious at one point and wanted to be sure, but I'm all for girls.

Oh, and regarding my use of "furfag," I use it to replace the word "furries" and I don't care if someone gets offended or not. It's just a word. :]

Third, I've been here longer than you, respect your elders! >:U


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 21, 2010)

I hate foxes

We're all gay apparently...


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Guys don't turn me on. I tried to get interested since I was bi-curious at one point and wanted to be sure, but I'm all for girls.
> 
> Oh, and regarding my use of "furfag," I use it to replace the word "furries" and I don't care if someone gets offended or not. It's just a word. :]
> 
> Third, I've been here longer than you, respect your elders! >:U



I've seen people that joined before you post like they were a twelve-year-old gaiafag.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I've seen people that joined before you post like they were a twelve-year-old gaiafag.


 
Oh hey, I remember you!  And I'd be glad to not be grouped with such. I wonder where they disappeared to. :3c


----------



## Atrak (Jun 21, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Oh hey, I remember you!  And I'd be glad to not be grouped with such. I wonder where they disappeared to. :3c



Remember me from where? And no, so far you haven't use all-caps, a larger font size, and/or different font color.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 21, 2010)

I should make one of these to see if wolves are as gay as some say they are


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I should make one of these to see if wolves are as gay as some say they are


 
And you think it will turn out any better?


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 22, 2010)

I voted for straight, even though my fursona is Half-fox Half-Wolf. I consider myself mostly (~90%) Heterosexual.


----------



## Ames (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm an amoeba.  Can I vote?


----------



## Shadow (Jun 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Remember me from where? And no, so far you haven't use all-caps, a larger font size, and/or different font color.


 
Mainly this area in the forums. I haven't been active much due to college and work. Still behind on those Furs by [x] lists. |D


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Holy Jesus no wonder foxes are such sluts, they're all so gay xD
I mean I am not a slut. :\


----------



## Syradact (Jun 23, 2010)

If only this were a public poll, we would be able to extract much more _precise_ results.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 23, 2010)

Syradact said:


> If only this were a public poll, we would be able to extract much more _precise_ results.


 Yeah why isn't it public?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 23, 2010)

Syradact said:


> If only this were a public poll, we would be able to extract much more _precise_ results.


 I call a re-vote!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 23, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Third, I've been here longer than you, respect your elders! >:U



Maybe you been here on the forums longer, but I knew of the fandom for 20~ years


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Yeah why isn't it public?


 
That wouldn't look as funny.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 23, 2010)

Usually I do not care for polls, but this one...

the results are amazing.


----------



## Tally (Jun 23, 2010)

Kommodore said:


> Usually I do not care for polls, but this one...
> 
> the results are amazing.


 
And totally false as well.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm part fox, so I'll vote.

Asexual or possibly bi here.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 25, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> I'm part fox, so I'll vote.
> 
> Asexual or possibly bi here.


 What? You can only be one of the two, make up your damn mind.


----------



## Tao (Jun 25, 2010)

Dad, I am homosex fox


----------



## Syradact (Jun 25, 2010)

Tao said:


> Dad, I am homosex fox


 Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Why the fuck is this thread still alive?


----------



## Riv (Jun 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why the fuck is this thread still alive?


 
Because, this thread is not just a living thing... it's an idea. And you can't kill an idea, Mr. Koch. Also, anarchy, and trolls, and whatnot.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Riv said:


> Because, this thread is not just a living thing... it's an idea. And you can't kill an idea, Mr. Koch. Also, anarchy, and trolls, and whatnot.


 But the idea that all foxes are gay is a fascist lie and the fact that the mods rigged the poll is proof of that. >=[


----------



## Riv (Jun 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But the idea that all foxes are gay is a fascist lie and the fact that the mods rigged the poll is proof of that. >=[


 
Correction... the mods _wanted_ to rig the poll, but they didn't have to, because the rest of the forum had already taken care of it.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Riv said:


> Correction... the mods _wanted_ to rig the poll, but they didn't have to, because the rest of the forum had already taken care of it.


 Ratte admitted to me that she rigged the poll by inflating the category for gay. >=[


----------



## Riv (Jun 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ratte admitted to me that she rigged the poll by inflating the category for gay. >=[


 
Well, I guess Ratte likes to beat dead horses then. Because the thread had skyrocketed to ~60% gay in the first five minutes of its life.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Riv said:


> Well, I guess Ratte likes to beat dead horses then. Because the thread had skyrocketed to ~60% gay in the first five minutes of its life.


 Maybe it's because she rigged it in the first 5 minutes of it's live? :V


----------



## Riv (Jun 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Maybe it's because she rigged it in the first 5 minutes of it's live? :V


 
Possible, though I doubt it. Foxes are generally hated by everyone. Which is why I chose fox in the first place.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Riv said:


> Possible, though I doubt it. Foxes are generally hated by everyone. Which is why I chose fox in the first place.


 And this is one of the reasons why furries are terrible. They ruined my favorite damn animal! >=[


----------



## Ricky (Jun 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But the idea that all foxes are gay is a fascist lie and the fact that the mods rigged the poll is proof of that. >=[


 
They aren't all gay.

Most of them just fuck anything that moves.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> They aren't all gay.
> 
> Most of them just fuck anything that moves.


 Like me.




Not really.


----------



## Riv (Jun 25, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Most of them just fuck anything that moves.


 


Heckler & Koch said:


> Like me.


 
Heckler & Koch:​He moves.​


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Jun 25, 2010)

im at least 85% straight


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Riv said:


> Heckler & Koch:​He moves.​




that's hot


----------



## Shadow (Jun 25, 2010)

Let me kill this thread...

dog penis.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Let me kill this thread...
> 
> dog penis.


 Kill it? You just added fuel to the fire! D=


----------



## Riv (Jun 25, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Let me kill this thread...
> 
> dog penis.


 
A fox talking about penis. Yeah... that's really going to convince people that you aren't gay or a slut.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Riv said:


> A fox talking about penis. Yeah... that's really going to convince people that you aren't gay or a slut.


 Are you gay and/or a slut? :V


----------



## Riv (Jun 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are you gay and/or a slut? :V


 
I'm not a fox, so, stupid question 0___(e)


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

Riv said:


> I'm not a fox, so, stupid question 0___(e)


 You were before you got mad at us for making fun of goomba-head.


----------



## Riv (Jun 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You were before you got mad at us for making fun of goomba-head.


 
And after that too. But then I got bored, and so I switched to goomba for a while. Then this. I'm more sciencey this way. Now I'm trying to invent my own species. I may go back to fox for a bit, but I'm not a fox right now.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 25, 2010)

To the 16% of foxes who voted straight:
Stop lying.  You're not convincing anyone.  All foxes are homosexuals.


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2010)

Not only did Ratte rig the poll, several non-foxes helped


----------



## Riv (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, as I'm not currently a fox, my vote is weighing the current poll unfairly towards the heterosexual side. A mod better remove my vote.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 25, 2010)

N106 said:


> To the 16% of foxes who voted straight:
> Stop lying.  You're not convincing anyone.  All foxes are homosexuals.


 I'm not homosexual therefore I am not lying.


----------



## Trance (Jun 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by fuzthefurfox
> 
> im at least 85% straight



Well done you.

Ok, me too.    Sigh...   Why did i become involved with this fucking fandom?


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm half fox, so I'm only half gay, so I voted bi...? 

Crap, aren't lombaxes all gay, too? I don't understand the genetics. Let's go with bi.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

I wouldn't say there should be a count as to the number, but a count as to which ones are sluts or not. Sexuality is not a matter.


----------



## Willow (Jun 26, 2010)

Sarkonian said:


> I wouldn't say there should be a count as to the number, but a count as to which ones are sluts or not. Sexuality is not a matter.


 It's one of the stereotypes


----------



## Enwon (Jun 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I'm half fox, so I'm only half gay, so I voted bi...?
> 
> Crap, aren't lombaxes all gay, too? I don't understand the genetics. Let's go with bi.


 Foxbax.
...
Foxbax...
I just can't... I don't even...
Foxbax.
What is this I don't even...


----------



## Fuzzle (Jun 26, 2010)

I think I need to have a word with you. For this fox loves the female bunnehs.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

You can't because Lombaxes are all gay. Foxbax cannot exist.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, I know. Fucking ass holes ruined it for the rest of us.

... Those fucks.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 26, 2010)

Riv said:


> A fox talking about penis. Yeah... that's really going to convince people that you aren't gay or a slut.


 
I have a girlfriend and it can be seen on my FA. :]

A guy has never turned me on and I don't have a huge interest in sex so, you can keep your crooked dicks in your pants.


----------



## Riv (Jun 26, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I have a girlfriend and it can be seen on my FA. :]


 
And yet, you're talking about a penis which _doesn't_ belong to your girlfriend? How unfaithful! (iow slutty).


----------



## Shadow (Jun 26, 2010)

Riv said:


> And yet, you're talking about a penis which _doesn't_ belong to your girlfriend? How unfaithful! (iow slutty).


 
It's a part of the male body, what's your point?


----------



## Riv (Jun 26, 2010)

Shadow said:


> It's a part of the male body, what's your point?


 
I haven't got a point. I'm just a bored former-fox.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 26, 2010)

Riv said:


> I haven't got a point. I'm just a bored former-fox.


 
That explains why you seek to force the gay stereotype down everyone's throats. :>


----------



## Riv (Jun 26, 2010)

Shadow said:


> That explains why you seek to force the gay stereotype down everyone's throats. :>


 
Also, I can't resist the irony of someone trying to lead the conversation away from calling all foxes gay by talking about penis. :\|


----------



## Shadow (Jun 26, 2010)

Riv said:


> Also, I can't resist the irony of someone trying to lead the conversation away from calling all foxes gay by talking about penis. :\|


 
It's an old inside joke.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

This thread makes me want to hurt people.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 26, 2010)

Foxes are just gay wolves in disguise.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Foxes are just gay wolves in disguise.


 Foxes are so much cooler than wolves.


----------



## Sarkonian (Jun 26, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Foxes are just gay wolves in disguise.


 
This.


----------



## Don (Jun 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are so much cooler than wolves.


 
Not this.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are so much cooler than wolves.


 [This]


----------



## Shadow (Jun 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Foxes are so much cooler than wolves.


 
I too say this for the cool foxes applicable.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I too say this for the cool foxes applicable.


 Oh hello my not-slutfox bro.

*BROFIST*


----------



## Shadow (Jun 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh hello my not-slutfox bro.
> 
> *BROFIST*


 
*BROFIST*

Yeah man, it's been a while. How about driving motorcycles on top dragons out of an exploding building?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

Shadow said:


> *BROFIST*
> 
> Yeah man, it's been a while. How about driving motorcycles on top dragons out of an exploding building?



Thanks for reminding me of this again.

http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Judas_priest_painkiller_cover.jpg


----------



## Alstor (Jun 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Thanks for reminding me of this again.
> 
> http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Judas_priest_painkiller_cover.jpg


 Will this be a bro-lationship in bro-dom?


----------



## jcfynx (Jun 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Lombaxes are all gay as well, like foxes. You just haven't realized how much you love dicks yet.


 
What are we going to do about this situation? ^^;


----------



## Riv (Jun 27, 2010)

Okay, so now I'm like... 20% fox, so add that much of a straight vote please.


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

Gay? Alright I don't see myself as being the most manly example but dude this is a bit of stereotyping right here. I like all candids but foxes seem more appealing, this suddenly makes me homosexual? Oo"

Well this is awkward...


----------



## Dan. (Jun 27, 2010)

Deosil Fox said:


> Gay? Alright I don't see myself as being the most manly example but dude this is a bit of stereotyping right here. I like all candids but foxes seem more appealing, this suddenly makes me homosexual? Oo"
> 
> Well this is awkward...





Welcome to the family.....
Where you are judged by everyone and everything, if you're a fox anyway..


----------



## Shadow (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Thanks for reminding me of this again.
> 
> http://s175.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=Judas_priest_painkiller_cover.jpg


 
No prob, bro.


----------



## Forrest Vulpes (Jul 16, 2010)

Im bi, i was suprised when i saw the greater amount of gay votes compared to bi and straight.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 16, 2010)

*facepalms*
Oh, It dosen't take much to figure out that the survey is _slightly _biased?


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 16, 2010)

My husband's a straight fox <.<'


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 16, 2010)

Deosil Fox said:


> Gay? Alright I don't see myself as being the most manly example but dude this is a bit of stereotyping right here. I like all candids but foxes seem more appealing, this suddenly makes me homosexual? Oo"
> 
> Well this is awkward...



FAGGOT!!!
 Anyhow there are straight foxes but they are so rare that they must go into hiding before the gay and bi ones find them
or they'll continuously rape you till you begin to enjoy it D:


LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> My husband's a straight fox <.<'


 he's just playing with you 
All foxes fornicate at least once a day, if he isn't doing you every day then he is with someone else :V


----------



## Ricky (Jul 16, 2010)

It smells like gay in here >.>


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 16, 2010)

Bi, though females are starting to gross me out since becoming a fox.
Gaiety/Foxness=Related? Yes.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 16, 2010)

Ricky said:


> It smells like gay in here >.>


 
Yea that's all the semen coating the walls from the fox orgies :[


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey this is still alive?


----------



## Riv (Jul 16, 2010)

Forrest Vulpes said:


> Im bi, i was suprised when i saw the greater amount of gay votes compared to bi and straight.


 
The poll has been bombarded with votes from non-foxes since the hour of its inception. Thanks for reviving this troll-bait of a thread, buddy.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 16, 2010)

Riv said:


> The poll has been bombarded with votes from non-foxes since the hour of its inception. Thanks for reviving this troll-bait of a thread, buddy.


 Tee hee, trolls. I like it when they try to troll me.


----------



## Horro (Jul 16, 2010)

Straight Fox .


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 16, 2010)

Horro said:


> Straight Fox .


 Lies. 
:3


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> All foxes fornicate at least once a day, if he isn't doing you every day then he is with someone else :V



Well it's a good thing we have an active, ahem, bedroom life.


----------



## Horro (Jul 16, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Lies.
> :3


 
I am too >=o


----------



## Slyck (Jul 16, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> What are we going to do about this situation? ^^;


 I have an idea.


----------



## Icky (Jul 16, 2010)

Riv said:


> The poll has been bombarded with votes from non-foxes since the hour of its inception. Thanks for reviving this troll-bait of a thread, buddy.


I still find it funny how furries think everybody who they don't like is an ebil troll.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 16, 2010)

I has vote too.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 16, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> Well it's a good thing we have an active, ahem, bedroom life.


 
Lol well good for you, found one of the few, elusive foxes that is not only straight (or at least appears to be) but he's loyal...
I'm impressed :O


----------



## Shadow (Jul 16, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFuck, this was brought back.


----------



## Icky (Jul 16, 2010)

Shadow said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFuck, this was brought back.


 
Aren't newfags awesome like that?


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 17, 2010)

Im in ur thread, screwing up ur poll.


----------



## Riv (Jul 17, 2010)

BRB, I'm going to perform statistical analysis on this completely unbiased and factual information.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Im in ur thread, screwing up ur poll.


 FFFUUU...


----------



## Reednemer (Jul 18, 2010)

almost 60% gay...

Epicwin.jpg


----------



## The Evil Foxy (Jul 20, 2010)

Gonna mess with your stereotypes: Straight as an arrow!

Now all we need is a few "For *insert species here* only" threads so we can compare this accurate data with others.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 21, 2010)

I demand a recount.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Foxes are so damn gay in this fandom


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Foxes are so damn gay in this fandom


 
YOU are so damn gay.

Damn hybrids. So unoriginal.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> YOU are so damn gay.
> 
> Damn hybrids. So unoriginal.


 
From the guy who needs sex soo much he'll hump a computer


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> From the guy who needs sex soo much he'll hump a computer


 
HEY now. Don't judge.

...computers happen to be very sexy. Don't video cards turn you on?


----------



## Riv (Jul 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> HEY now. Don't judge.
> 
> ...computers happen to be very sexy. Don't video cards turn you on?


 
I like the heatsinks.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> HEY now. Don't judge.
> 
> ...computers happen to be very sexy. Don't video cards turn you on?


 
Videos of furries having sex in their suits are sexy... SOOO SEXY!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 21, 2010)

Riv said:


> I like the heatsinks.



Oh, you!

Such a dirty fox...squirrel.



....FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFU.
Hybrids.




Fenrari said:


> Videos of furries having sex in their suits are  sexy... SOOO SEXY!


 
...you can't tell, but I am frowning very hard at you.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ...you can't tell, but I am frowning very hard at you.


 
Meh I killed off my fox fursona when I discovered he would be detrimental to me. But fursuit porn is kinda kinky and admittingly I like it. And you know what? If you do too I like you as well. And if you don't well... Too bad.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Meh I killed off my fox fursona when I discovered he would be detrimental to me. But fursuit porn is kinda kinky and admittingly I like it. And you know what? If you do too I like you as well. And if you don't well... Too bad.


 
"I am" a fox because they are full of laughs. I can go "YIP, YIFF" and people will just shake their heads and utter "stupid fox."

...about the fur suits. My head hurts.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> "I am" a fox because they are full of laughs. I can go "YIP, YIFF" and people will just shake their heads and utter "stupid fox."
> 
> ...about the fur suits. My head hurts.


 
I was a fox because I admired their lightheartedness and flexibility (in bed ), and then I realized that I didn't like him as I thought I did. He's dead now.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I was a fox because I admired their lightheartedness and flexibility (in bed ), and then I realized that I didn't like him as I thought I did. He's dead now.


 
Once a fox, always. He WILL re-emerge! You will slip and he will come back!

Fight it and your brain will devolve faster.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Once a fox, always. He WILL re-emerge! You will slip and he will come back!
> 
> Fight it and your brain will devolve faster.


 
My fox was straight... I'm not  Well ok my otter side might be bi, but that's a different story.


----------



## Tally (Jul 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Once a fox, always. He WILL re-emerge! You will slip and he will come back!
> 
> Fight it and your brain will devolve faster.


 
People thought I was a gay/female cat, so now I am a cat. Not a fox.

=/


----------



## Trance (Jul 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> People thought I was a gay/female cat, so now I am a cat. Not a fox.
> 
> =/


 
I fell like I haven't seen Tally on FA in ages.

You must be fox Tally!  Your avi is too damn cute for you not to be.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> YOU are so damn gay.
> 
> Damn hybrids. So unoriginal.


 And a nonsensical hybrid, too! What the fuck are lycans and ottises? I've never heard of either before.


----------



## Tally (Jul 21, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> I fell like I haven't seen Tally on FA in ages.
> 
> You must be fox Tally!  Your avi is too damn cute for you not to be.


 
I went to Egypt for a week, if that counts as ages.


----------



## Riv (Jul 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> People thought I was a gay/female cat, so now I am a cat. Not a fox.
> 
> =/


 
I also thought you looked like a cat. :3


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't see a whole lot of pictures of anthro foxes rooting through bags of garbage, that's all the buggers seem to do around where I live. 

Mind you, there's bound to be at least one good reason why that is.

At _least_ one.


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 21, 2010)

Clearly they're looking for condoms so they can go have kinky gay sex. Anthro foxes just buy them don't use condoms


----------



## Tally (Jul 21, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> Clearly they're looking for condoms so they can go have kinky gay sex. Anthro foxes just buy them don't use condoms


 
Why would foxes use condoms in sex? Dripping cum is something foxes love.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Meh I killed off my fox fursona when I discovered he would be detrimental to me. But fursuit porn is kinda kinky and admittingly I like it. And you know what? If you do too I like you as well. And if you don't well... Too bad.



videos? yikes! i'm almost afraid to even look.lol.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> videos? yikes! i'm almost afraid to even look.lol.



It's all in the friction.
MURRRRRRR.

Fursuits are scary o,,o


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> It's all in the friction.
> MURRRRRRR.
> 
> Fursuits are scary o,,o



lol..wait your a fox.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> lol..wait your a fox.


 
Fursuits ARE scary though. Some of them do freak me out, the constant, fixed smile... and that isn't even delving into the _stranger_ uses.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> lol..wait your a fox.



"_Doomerian_" Fox, so I'm not a whore.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

foxes are gayer than dolphins


----------



## Enwon (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> foxes are gayer than dolphins


 Truth.  But they aren't quite as gay as lombaxes.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Fursuits ARE scary though. Some of them do freak me out, the constant, fixed smile... and that isn't even *delving into the stranger uses*.



OH GOD NO.

NO NO NO.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> foxes are gayer than dolphins


 
Really? Then how come foxes don't appear in Robot Unicorn Attack?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Really? Then how come foxes don't appear in Robot Unicorn Attack?


 
Cause they are too gay to have their own AS game duh oh and AS says you gotta be a manly man to play that game too :U


N106 said:


> Truth.  But they aren't quite as gay as lombaxes.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Cause they are too gay to have their own AS game duh oh and AS says you gotta be a manly man to play that game too :U



So what if we got a fox disguised to look straight? D:


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Cause they are too gay to have their own AS game duh oh and AS says you gotta be a manly man to play that game too :U


 
Then I am truly a manly man.

And a fox wouldn't really make much sense in that setting anyway...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Then I am truly a manly man.
> 
> And a fox wouldn't really make much sense in that setting anyway...


 
Yup so that answer that...also I swear I said dolphin, what does unicorns have to do with dolphins?



Xaybiance said:


> So what if we got a fox disguised to look straight? D:


 his disguise would fall too fast, that's like a spy being disguised as a heavy and there are large amounts of the enemy infront of him,
just no


----------



## Jaden (Jul 21, 2010)

B-But im straight


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Jaden said:


> B-But im straight



Lies. I smell them.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yup so that answer that...also I swear I said dolphin, what does unicorns have to do with dolphins?


 
Dolphins are an integral part of the game, appearing at regular intervals. But that's off-topic. Regardless I don't really think foxes are "more gay" than something as "_cute_"as a dolphin.


----------



## Riv (Jul 21, 2010)

Jaden said:


> B-But im straight


 
Hybrids don't count. We're all clear.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Riv said:


> Hybrids don't count. We're all clear.


 
What he said, you aren't all fox so obviously the wolf side controls your brain and stuff down there ^^


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> What he said, you aren't all fox so obviously the wolf side controls your brain and stuff down there ^^



lolwut


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> lolwut


 
Foxes think with their penis, not with their brain...it's a proven fact


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Foxes think with their penis, not with their brain...it's a proven fact


 
I'd trust him, he sounds like he knows _science..._


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Foxes think with their penis, not with their brain...it's a proven fact


 
Such a tasty tasty penis too...



Jaden said:


> B-But im straight


 
Coming from the guy who let me ride him yesterday.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I'd trust him, he sounds like he knows _science..._


 
Yush I know this, I researched foxes, they are interesting specimens


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yush I know this, I researched foxes, they are interesting specimens



My penis is telling me to kill you. I feel I must warn you owo


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> My penis is telling me to kill you. I feel I must warn you owo


 
can I lick it first?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> My penis is telling me to kill you. I feel I must warn you owo


 
you can try but I know how to fight foxes, it's quite simple really :3


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> you can try but I know how to fight foxes, it's quite simple really :3


 
Plug a dildo up their ass and move along?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Plug a dildo up their ass and move along?


 You are quite correct, with a dildo up their ass, they'll be too distracted and will continue to play with the dildo as
I make my leave...also if I wanted to be cruel I could do something really underhanded but I don't want to speak of it xD


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> can I lick it first?



Uh, about that o..o



south syde dobe said:


> you can try but I know how to fight foxes, it's quite simple really :3


 
NO, NOT MY WEAKNESS!!...



Fenrari said:


> Plug a dildo up their ass and move along?



No, but close o..o


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> No, but close o..o


 
A dildo in the mouth?
You are a crafty fox you :V


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> A dildo in the mouth?
> You are a crafty fox you :V



Exactly. Keeps 'em quite _and _entertained.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Exactly. Keeps 'em quite _and _entertained.


 
I have now added that to my research log, you may go on about your business, I'm done here ^^


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I have now added that to my research log, you may go on about your business, I'm done here ^^



*Goes off and humps random shit*

HURP DERP :3


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You are quite correct, with a dildo up their ass, they'll be too distracted and will continue to play with the dildo as
> I make my leave...also if I wanted to be cruel I could do something really underhanded but I don't want to speak of it xD



 alternatively get them to lick themselves... they'll be too enamored by their own cocks to do anything else.



Xaybiance said:


> Uh, about that o..o


 
You sound like you'd be fun... Mi casa o Tu casa?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> alternatively get them to lick themselves... they'll be too enamored by their own cocks to do anything else.



That's quite true as well 



Xaybiance said:


> *Goes off and humps random shit*
> 
> HURP DERP :3


 D'aww they are sorta cute x3


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Goddamn foxes.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You sound like you'd be fun... Mi casa o Tu casa?



No thanks, I'm good o..o


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 21, 2010)

Not a fox.

Should I vote anyway?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Not a fox.
> 
> Should I vote anyway?


 
Sure :3c


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> No thanks, I'm good o..o


 
 well if you ever want some fun... I'll take ya for a ride


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Y'know, I'm honestly suprised. I thought bi would be numero uno, but I'm wrong.

Yay for outnumbered bisexuality!


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Not a fox.
> 
> Should I vote anyway?


 
Only if you want them to think you're a fox too...


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Only if you want them to think you're a fox too...


 
Or have fantiszed about it.



Xaybiance said:


> Y'know, I'm honestly suprised. I thought bi would be numero uno, but I'm wrong.
> 
> Yay for outnumbered bisexuality!



I'll outnumber your bisexuality


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'll outnumber your bisexuality



Not with pi on my side..


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Not with pi on my side..


 
not with x/0 on my side ;p


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> not with x/0 on my side ;p



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUU-


----------



## Syradact (Jul 21, 2010)

âˆš Other
>>> Not a fox.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> People thought I was a gay/female cat, so now I am a cat. Not a fox.
> 
> =/



</3

Get out of here, cat.



Kellie Gator said:


> And a nonsensical hybrid, too! What the fuck are lycans and ottises? I've never heard of either before.



Rant: Fucking hybrids, how do they work?



Xaybiance said:


> So what if we got a fox disguised to look straight? D:


 
TRAP TRAP TRAP!


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Rant: Fucking hybrids, how do they work?



Just like magnets.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Just like magnets.


 
So... magic?


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> So... magic?



Fucking magnets. It's too hard to explain.
Think of electrons spin. It's all bout spin.


----------



## chrest (Jul 21, 2010)

wow, it was as I suspected, more gay foxes than bi and straight combined, but to my surprise, more straights than bi...?

Strange...very strange...

and btw, alot of talk about dildos, this is the most graphic convo I have seen in the den, I guess I should log on more often ;3


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

chrest said:


> and btw, alot of talk about dildos, this is the most graphic convo I have seen in the den, I guess I should log on more often ;3



Now available in 3D!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

I went to the next level and created a new species to describe me instead of going all feral and such. As for hybriding... best of both worlds


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Now available in 3D!


 That would rape my mind if it was in 3D xP


----------



## chrest (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Now available in 3D!



I'd like to see that, where's my annoying blue and red glasses?


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I went to the next level and created a new species to describe me instead of going all feral and such. As for hybriding... best of both worlds



No. NO NO NO.

Hybrids, grr ._.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> No. NO NO NO.
> 
> Hybrids, grr ._.


 
and anyway, Fenrari is only half of my fursonas  Lucrowse is the other half... Their combined collective mind is the hybrid, but they exist as seperate entities.


----------



## chrest (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> and anyway, Fenrari is only half of my fursonas  Lucrowse is the other half... Their combined collective mind is the hybrid, but they exist as seperate entities.


No matter how cool that sounds, I dont wanna get caught in the middle of this arguement by agreeing with you 
*cough*Your right*couch*


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> and anyway, Fenrari is only half of my fursonas  Lucrowse is the other half... Their combined collective mind is the hybrid, but they exist as seperate entities.



Your scientific logic tangles and confuses mine.

You win.


----------



## chrest (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Your scientific logic tangles and confuses mine.
> 
> You win.



oh, you agree, then I can say it now, Fenrari, you won ^_^
Congrats


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Fucking magnets. It's too hard to explain.
> Think of electrons spin. It's all bout spin.


 
Wait... so hybrids spin now?


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

chrest said:


> oh, you agree, then I can say it now, Fenrari, you won ^_^
> Congrats



And Fenrari's prize is!...

A solar flashlight! Boy, am I jealous! :3


----------



## chrest (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> And Fenrari's prize is!...
> 
> A solar flashlight! Boy, am I jealous! :3



Yay! Now if he's ever lost in the woods at night he can faintly see what he's tripping over until the batteries burn out!

Good job everone!


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Wait... so hybrids spin now?


 
And levitate.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

chrest said:


> No matter how cool that sounds, I dont wanna get caught in the middle of this arguement by agreeing with you
> *cough*Your right*couch*



 Diego's a Dingo but that's fine. Also *nuzzle*



Xaybiance said:


> And Fenrari's prize is!...
> 
> A solar flashlight! Boy, am I jealous! :3


 
MUHAHA with this I can be annoying during movies by shining around the stage!


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> MUHAHA with this I can be annoying during movies by shining around the stage!



LAWL.

XD


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> MUHAHA with this I can be annoying during movies by shining around the stage!


 
I'm so glad you didn't use the word "flashing" instead; you missed some prime material right there


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> LAWL.
> 
> XD



Just as bad as the sea of people texting...



Nyloc said:


> I'm so glad you didn't use the word "flashing" instead; you missed some prime material right there



True but a good flashlight gives a steady stream. And my moobs aren't developed enough for any effect.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 22, 2010)

lol funny and a bit scary.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 22, 2010)

I clicked "view poll results."

Needless to say, lol.


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 22, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> Not a fox.
> 
> Should I vote anyway?


 Only if you vote "gay"


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> Only if you vote "gay"



O i c wat choo did thar


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> O i c wat choo did thar


 
 but a fox isn't fun unless it's gay.


----------



## chrest (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> but a fox isn't fun unless it's gay.



Agreed ^^
But bi works too ;3


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

chrest said:


> Agreed ^^
> But bi works too ;3


 
Bi with a strapon ;P


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Bi with a strapon ;P



lolwut


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Coming from the fox you should know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Coming from the fox you should know what I'm talking about.



I don't think I do.

All furries are 99.9% guys, especially foxes, so they all would have dicks and not require strapons...


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> I don't think I do.
> 
> All furries are 99.9% guys, especially foxes, so they all would have dicks and not require strapons...


 
But if you do have that .1% meet up... she won't have a dick so a strapon will be necessary to facilitate any real fun.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> But if you do have that .1% meet up... she won't have a dick so a strapon will be necessary to facilitate any real fun.



Hm. I see. Indoobitably.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Hm. I see. Indoobitably.


 
 are you into kinky things?


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> are you into kinky things?



I shall not dignify myself with a direct responce to that.

Maybe >.>


----------



## abitfuzzy (Jul 22, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> I shall not dignify myself with a direct responce to that.
> 
> Maybe >.>



lol right.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> I shall not dignify myself with a direct responce to that.
> 
> Maybe >.>


 
 someone owes me a RP then... you have my messenger info


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> someone owes me a RP then... you have my messenger info



Vat? How have I managed to owe you that? o..o


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Vat? How have I managed to owe you that? o..o


 
Because you're a male fox... and a tease. And this wolf has needs.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Because you're a male fox... and a tease. And this wolf has needs.



You won't go down without a fight, will you? >.> Then I shall win this!

And I know you are but what am I?

P.S., I be derailin'...


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> You won't go down without a fight, will you? >.> Then I shall win this!
> 
> And I know you are but what am I?
> 
> P.S., I be derailin'...


 
derailin them clothes you mean. 

you can win me in bed anytime ;p


----------



## chrest (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Bi with a strapon ;P


Strangers know me too well ;3


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 8, 2010)

I fear for my straightness  0.0


----------



## RenardGris (Aug 8, 2010)

Heterofox here. At least I think... lol

Edit: You know what? Fuck it. Bi. lol


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I gave Dragoneer a bunch of Digimon porn for them.


 
Yesterday I was searching for wolf yiff on 7chan and I came across some digimon porn, it had that young girl licking off the digimon upright cat in true lesbian style.


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 8, 2010)

lol it is kinda sad to say how badly for the straight foxes are outnumbered by the gays, my advice to straight foxes re-roll as different race


----------



## Icky (Aug 8, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> Yesterday I was searching for wolf yiff on 7chan and I came across some digimon porn, it had that young girl licking off the digimon upright cat in true lesbian style.


 
why the fuck would you post this


----------



## Willow (Aug 8, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> Yesterday I was searching for wolf yiff on 7chan and I came across some digimon porn, it had that young girl licking off the digimon upright cat in true lesbian style.


 


Icky said:


> why the fuck would you post this


 And why the fuck did I read it


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 8, 2010)

Icky said:


> why the fuck would you post this


 
Probably cause I wasn't keeping up


----------



## Icky (Aug 8, 2010)

Alsation21 said:


> Probably cause I wasn't keeping up


 
This makes no sense, and both of these are terrible posts.


----------



## Vriska (Aug 9, 2010)

You racist fox.


----------



## Yodaman2 (Aug 9, 2010)

Strait...


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 9, 2010)

straight fox here


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

When I WAS a fox, I was straight.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 23, 2010)

Actually, we are all human beings here. Or else, it must be highly awkward to type!


----------



## Don (Aug 23, 2010)

Results still make me lol.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

you could type with a claw as long as you only used a digit at a time to type


----------



## AlpineLupine (Aug 24, 2010)

Typing on an iPhone would be hell . . .


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Aug 24, 2010)

Do fox-like pokÃ©mon things count?


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 24, 2010)

I changed my fursona to a fox, so now i can vote on this ^^

Gay.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

Straight. >3>
And no. I'm not the kind of 'vixen' that will yiff anything that comes within sight.
I'm not even into yiff.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

lol everyone knows that all foxes are gay...no exceptions :V


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol everyone knows that all foxes are gay...no exceptions :V


 
It needs to be an actual rule before I change species.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

The furry gods shall write it down as a commandment but they are too busy yiffing to do it at the moment but I can declare it as a rule :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol everyone knows that all foxes are gay...no exceptions :V


 
You used to be a fox... :/


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> The furry gods shall write it down as a commandment but they are too busy yiffing to do it at the moment but I can declare it as a rule :3


 
Hmmmm. We need a list of furry rules.
So I can save it and laugh at it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You used to be a fox... :/


 And that was clearly a mistake, I violated the rules so I changed to something more appropriate :U


----------



## Mordin_Solus (Aug 24, 2010)

Racial profiling perplexing. Hypothesis: incorrect sample; subset must be reacquired among correct fauna designation. Foxes unable to formulate coherent thoughts, yet alone communicate on a coherent level. Matter remains unrequited.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You used to be a fox... :/


 
He obviously experienced the awesome power of BOOBAGE.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Molly said:


> He obviously experienced the awesome power of BOOBAGE.


 
This as well :3


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

I'M A FEMALE FOX FURRY I WANT TO YIFF EVERY MALE AND/OR FEMALE I SEE.
I love you internet.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 24, 2010)

Molly said:


> He obviously experienced the awesome power of BOOBAGE.


 
Boobs are kewl. :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Bundi said:


> I'M A FEMALE FOX FURRY I WANT TO YIFF EVERY MALE AND/OR FEMALE I SEE.
> I love you internet.


 
...sexual paradox!


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2010)

Bundi said:


> I'M A FEMALE FOX FURRY I WANT TO YIFF EVERY MALE AND/OR FEMALE I SEE.
> I love you internet.


 STOP MAKING FUN OF ME

Oh wait you said fox. Carry on.


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Boobs are kewl. :3


 
That's why they're my species!


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

lolwut
I was being sarcastic.
Stereotypes make me laugh so hard.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2010)

Bundi said:


> lolwut
> I was being sarcastic.
> Stereotypes make me laugh so hard.


 I know, I was joking. x3


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Is there enough boobies for me?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Is there enough boobies for me?


 
Auntie Shenzi has enough boobs for everyone!


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

IS IT FREE BOOB DAY?
AAWWWW YYYEEAAAHHH.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Molly said:


> Auntie Shenzi has enough boobs for everyone!


 OMFG really? 


Bundi said:


> IS IT FREE BOOB DAY?
> AAWWWW YYYEEAAAHHH.


 That should be an official day <3


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That should be an official day <3


 
It should. Oh yes it should. C:


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Bundi said:


> It should. Oh yes it should. C:


 
Alright now to spread it around like they did the paw day thing on the mainsite...this day will be glorious!


----------



## Trance (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to be straight?

Bi now.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Alright now to spread it around like they did the paw day thing on the mainsite...this day will be glorious!



Watch the website fill up with art of furry bewbs!
...
I'd avoid the site on this day.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Bundi said:


> Watch the website fill up with art of furry bewbs!
> ...
> I'd avoid the site on this day.


 
I would lol and the gay dudes would be like wtf


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 24, 2010)

Molly said:


> That's why they're my species!


 
No, your species is bewbs not boobs. :V


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

The gay furs would flip their shit.


----------



## Trance (Aug 24, 2010)

/unrelated/

I love your sig., Bundi.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Bundi said:


> The gay furs would flip their shit.


There would be a protest lmao


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 25, 2010)

Wait a sec are there really that many gay foxes? If so that's scary.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 25, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> /unrelated/
> 
> I love your sig., Bundi.



Oh thank you.
I need to change mountain dew to Amp though. >w>


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm one of the few straight foxes. (Ok maybe a little bi)


----------



## Scarlett_Engel (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm Pansexual.
I don't love because of color, religion, and so on. 
I love because of personality.
Does that count?
OwO


----------



## Trance (Aug 27, 2010)

GooeyChickenman said:


> I'm one of the few straight foxes. (Ok maybe a little bi)


 
21 posts in FaF?  Yeah, that's about when I lost my straightness.

I'd rate myself a 4 on the Kinsey scale by now.  I do still like girls though...


----------



## Icky (Aug 27, 2010)

GooeyChickenman said:


> (Ok maybe a little bi)


Yeah, I thought so.

Fuck you.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 27, 2010)

So this poll is accurate?


----------



## Fay V (Aug 27, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> So this poll is accurate?


 no


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 27, 2010)

224 voted gay here, and yet in the normal "What is your sexual orientation?", there are 92 gay votes. :S
*
*


----------



## Bir (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmm.

I'm still straight.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 27, 2010)

wow...foxes are GAY! 

Glad I'm a woofie ^^


----------



## Riv (Aug 27, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> wow...foxes are GAY!
> 
> Glad I'm a woofie ^^


 
420 posts. Congrats!

!party


----------

